# Season's over



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

laz167 said:


> So what now:dunno:


now it's festival season!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i dunno to what extent stuff is closing, but it would seem that my season is also over.

this might be a thread to sticky for the sake of comparison (ie so we can flame lucky bastards) of total days enjoyed riding the hill. 

(this shouldn't be confused for a place where arseholes can come say, _we had another 200 inches over night_.... _i am off for 10 weeks in tibet_.... etc) 

but instead a place to report your SUM TOTAL when your season is defo ENDED.

i begin with the abissmal

*14*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll let you know after hiking in July or August.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the local mtns here are closed. now its mtn biking season! woohooo

i did get out to the driving range on saturday to hit a bucket and went for a short trek on the new bike to break her in a lil bit.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't really know the total number of day's but I rode every other weekend since Thanksgiving day. So i put in some mile's in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Paolo, you beat me, I hit 12 and that was a good season for me. Darn school. Next year I'm going for double that. 
Part of the problem is the east coast had no winter. Season started around December, and just ended this Sunday. I can only get out on Saturdays, so that makes for a very limited time on the icy foothills.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

i think i got about 11 days in...which i guess is a decent amount, given my lack of job (and lack of money) throughout the whole season. sucks though...not having the commitment of a job made me want to ride every day, but i just couldn't do it money wise.

what sucked more than not getting out much, was not being able to go to more places. i'm more into traveling & hitting up new places than how many days i can get on my local hill....30 days on our local hill doesn't even compare to 10 days in say...colorado. and not that i'm only about the west, there's plenty of places around here that i'd still like to hit up, just to see what they're like.

and yeah, i deemed my season over that last weekend i hit up seven springs...while ya'll were shreddin' it up at jay peak.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

well next season I definitely want to hit park city, and My gf has a co worker in seattle which he says we can crash by him for the week.So I can hit the local mountain there and maybe drive up to Mt.Hood.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

7 days here  just started working a 9-5 last august and its so hard to find the time nowadays


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> now it's festival season!


I just picked up my first festie tix on saturday.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> the local mtns here are closed. now its mtn biking season! woohooo
> 
> i did get out to the driving range on saturday to hit a bucket and went for a short trek on the new bike to break her in a lil bit.


Wow I havent even thought about the bike or the clubs yet. Still a long way to go for that around here. Ive still got 5' high snowbanks on each side of my driveway.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> (this shouldn't be confused for a place where arseholes can come say, _we had another 200 inches over night_....





Mysticfalcon said:


> Ive still got 5' high snowbanks on each side of my driveway.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

see, now i am depressed

i ain't coming in here anymore

this shit ain't funny


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Second season is just getting going here. March is going off, and chuting season is still a few weeks away. At this point, the riding will be good through June...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, why does the US have a beef with you Paolo? Our two countries are so in bed with each other, they frequently give each other a reach around. What did ya do???


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

long story made short.... i was guilty before proven innocent.
i mean really, how do you prove you didn't do something!?

not to mention the fact, that despite my efforts, and those of SoCal based friends, congressmen and members of my parliament, the US INS aren't obliged to tell me why they dislike me so much.

its just the way it is. 

besides, i have an aversion to how your gov spends its tax monies and i don't feel inclined to contribute to that, even slightly, even in exchange for nipple deep flakey wake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> (this shouldn't be confused for a place where arseholes can come say, _we had another 200 inches over night_.... _i am off for 10 weeks in tibet_.... etc)
> 
> 
> *14*


you had to throw it out there to give people (read: Snowolf) ideas...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I think in total I got about 20 days of riding. Not bad for a 1st season on the east coast I would imagine???
I'm hoping I might get another day or two this coming weekend.
Either way, I'm taking my snowboard rack off my car after this coming weekend, and calling it a season's end.

edit: is there a way to filter out Snowwolf's "OH look at how much SNOW we got HERE" posts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

i have complete closure to the season being over. i had an amazing time out at loveland last week. it was ended by smashing my face which was nice closure. i'm back to michigan where i'm ready for it to be warm for skating and mountain biking. i'm determined for this year to be the one i become a legit skater.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Same here I need to improve on my skating. But there's still hope for riding during the fall. According to local media completion on an indoor ski complex is scheduled for fall 2008. yeah i know its not the same but I'll take what I can.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

My season ends on May 19th, the Sunshine slush cup


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Pretty lame season being a Long Island resident. Closest decent mountain is mount creek which I went to a few times while I was home from school during winter break. While at school I am 40 min away from greek peak but I can only go on thursdays and saturdays. I got to ride about 15 days this season. Not much but in those 15 days of riding I'd say I got anywhere between 125-150 runs through the park total, so needless to say this season was huge for me as far as improving my freestyle abilities. I have one more potential day of riding which is this thursday, as long as the weather/conditions are ok I'll be there.

Unfortanely it'll probably be like snowboarding on mashed potatoes like it was last weekend. First half of the season the slopes are bullet proof, second half of the season it's all slush. I love NY!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Any boarding is better than nothing. At Ski Liberty on Saturday we hiked the park mostly because it was mud/wakeboarding coming off the lifts. The landings were so slushy that after a few people hit the jumps, the knuckle was completely grooved so if you landed on it you were about 75% for catching an edge. Still fun, and I still got some micro air off the mini kicker we have there.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> long story made short.... i was guilty before proven innocent.
> i mean really, how do you prove you didn't do something!?
> 
> not to mention the fact, that despite my efforts, and those of SoCal based friends, congressmen and members of my parliament, the US INS aren't obliged to tell me why they dislike me so much.
> ...


i think paolo should entertain us with his story to tide us over until the next season starts


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

In keeping with Snowolf's trend, our conditions as of three days ago :cheeky4:


<embed src="http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/687557379" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1458147840&playerId=687557379&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://services.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>

too bad there is only a quarter of a second featuring a snowboarder


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Not done yet out here in colorado muhahahhahaha still have a few more months :-D 38 days in so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Oh man, I blinked and missed the snowboarder in the Vail video......still, nice snow!:laugh:


yeah, like I said, we got maybe a full quarter of a second rep in there. Makes you wonder where all the boarder-love is that they talk about out here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Shepherd said:


> In keeping with Snowolf's trend, our conditions as of three days ago :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/687557379" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1458147840&playerId=687557379&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://services.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>
> ...


You people have no heart...
Was that done in final cut and/or motion? I've seen that snow animation intro before...

I'll rephrase Paolo's original statement in my own words: Don't think about a pink elephant or tell us about how much snow you have left. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I've only got 10 days so far. Pretty sad considering I got 7 days in March (when I started snowboarding) last year. I would've got out more but my friends kept punking out on me, and most tours won't book less than 2 people. Next year's goal: find some friends who are a bit more serious about snowboarding.

The season's not over yet though. Nagano resorts are open until May, but bus tours stop at the end of this month. I should be able to get in another 3 to 5 days.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

...yup drive right up to the buried restrooms take a dump and go ridin...last year July/August 2007, the end of Mount Baker Highway (SR 542)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Seedy J said:


> The season's not over yet though. Nagano resorts are open until May, but bus tours stop at the end of this month. I should be able to get in another 3 to 5 days.


hey mr. seedy - i hope you stick around in here during the warm months, as i am defo looking at japan for next year and would welcome any advice from a 'local'.

is it best on the main island or the northern one?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i forgot about skating. i need to get some time in on the long board as well. still have the regular skateboard but i'm so rusty it just pisses me off


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> is it best on the main island or the northern one?


Hey Paolo,

Yep, I'll still be coming here for my snowboarding fix after it warms up. I had 4 of the best days of my life in Hokkaido (the northern island) this year... 30-50 cm of fresh each day I was there! Honshu (the main island) gets some huge dumps too, especially in January and February.

If you're thinking of heading over here, let me know! Same for anyone else. I'll be around until at least the end of next season.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Seedy J said:


> If you're thinking of heading over here, let me know!


i might just do that. do you know of a place i have heard about called Happo?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*32* so far, and it ain't over yet! (Almost, though)


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i might just do that. do you know of a place i have heard about called Happo?


hehe... Funny you should mention that - I'm going there on Tuesday. Haven't been there yet, but I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I just added my days up and Im at 34. Gonna be going up again on saturday though.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

ugh, I think I'm at around *25* this season, which isn't too bad for me...

I haven't nearly had enough yet though, but all my riding partners and the weather has


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

snowshoe's still ragin'...










5 new inches the other day.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

7 springs is boasting 1" of natural freshies and 30 (ish) trails open.

but i'm playing golf tomorrow! FORE!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i guess i am in decline

my standard of at least 20 days per year has been curtailed by both weather and thus opportunity.

meanwhile at the same time, my hockey ice time is increasing and my points are racking up.

seems that if i am to post in places like this with any integrity with regard to site's overall topic, i will be spending more time in the hockey forums than this one.

i am saddened by this, but life goes on. adapt or die.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

T.J. said:


> 7 springs is boasting 1" of natural freshies and 30 (ish) trails open.
> 
> but i'm playing golf tomorrow! FORE!


yeah, i checked in on them before i went to snowshoe's site. they're still ragin' their pipe, but the trails look rather shady & spring-like. 
snowshoe's daily pics definitely looked better. not that i'll be able to take advantage of some late season riding, but i just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well ive got 3" so far today and they are calling for another 12 by tomorrow afternoon. Its not the fluffyiest but the woods should definately improve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

7 days total this season, down from average of 9. I was planing another trip for late march but things did not go as planned. Although in this season I believed I improved the most ever. Better luck next season, I hope to get at least 15 days, lets see of the wallet allows it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I checked the pass tracker and I've got 101 days now  I've still got until about June before I'll hang up the board so I'm thinking I should get close to 150 days.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I checked the pass tracker and I've got 101 days now  I've still got until about June before I'll hang up the board so I'm thinking I should get close to 150 days.




OK, I *knew* there was a reason I liked to bash you. Now I finally know what it is. :cheeky4:


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Got in 10 days. This weekend maybe my last trip depending on how conditions at Big Bear hold up. Its getting pretty warm (50-60) so I imagine the snow wont last much longer. But I will continue to go up until I start seeing rocks and dirt!


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

tboooe said:


> Got in 10 days. This weekend maybe my last trip depending on how conditions at Big Bear hold up. Its getting pretty warm (50-60) so I imagine the snow wont last much longer. But I will continue to go up until I start seeing rocks and dirt!


I was @ Bear Mountain on Friday and it was good, but getting pretty slushy. I'd call this season over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

well i did end up making it out to snowshoe this weekend, so add on one more day. i took my boyfriend & my sister...neither of which have been to snowshoe, and it was my boyfriend's 2nd day riding. so despite the spring-ness of it all, we had a great time! i can't wait to take them back next season, so they can experience it in it's fullness!

but yeah, that's it for the season for me. i'm glad i got to get out one more day.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Dave Legacy said:


> I was @ Bear Mountain on Friday and it was good, but getting pretty slushy. I'd call this season over.


I was there on Saturday. By noon everything was getting pretty slushy. You could not even do down Chair 2 because the slush would actually make you stop right before it merged towards the bottom. The only ridable section was Chair 5 (and of course the expert runs which I am not ready for). I tend to agree the season is probably over for good riding but the weather is cooling down a bit so conditions could firm up. I also have an 08-09 season pass that is good for there rest of this season so its no big deal if I go up and it sux. I will probably try to get up there next Sunday. Hey, because the slush is slowing everything down I am able to do some runs I would normally have a little difficulty with!


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

tboooe said:


> I was there on Saturday. By noon everything was getting pretty slushy. You could not even do down Chair 2 because the slush would actually make you stop right before it merged towards the bottom. The only ridable section was Chair 5 (and of course the expert runs which I am not ready for). I tend to agree the season is probably over for good riding but the weather is cooling down a bit so conditions could firm up. I also have an 08-09 season pass that is good for there rest of this season so its no big deal if I go up and it sux. I will probably try to get up there next Sunday. Hey, because the slush is slowing everything down I am able to do some runs I would normally have a little difficulty with!


I know what you mean about the bottom where it was flat and slushy. I just unstrapped and walked the rest of the way. I was with a group of beginner boarders and the conditions were only impairing their ability to learn. We ended up going up the Bear Mountain Express Lift for the Advanced/Intermediate stuff and they picked it right up. At least the place wasn't packed.

Glad you had a good time despite the conditions!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Same slush here guys...good thing I waxed my board the day before...
some blacks were really leg-breaker runs...blues where ok up high on Sugar Bowl, but lower was just waterskiing in soup.
we might get a last chance next weekend if it dumps again this week, otherwise we're done for this season.

And I'm totally addicted.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

What sux is that I had such a horrible last session. I dont want to end my snowboarding season on such a bad note. I am determined to get in one more day. Hopefully I wont crash as much so I can end my season on a good note! Its supposed to be cooling down a bit to where the highs are in the low 50's. That is still pretty warm but hopefully cool enough where we wont have slush. I am keeping my fingers crossed an my eye on the weather report.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

My season isn't even close to be over. Yesterday we had about 30cm of fresh pow and it was like -9 and feels like mid winter conditions. I am loving it sooo much!


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

BurtonBoarder said:


> My season isn't even close to be over. Yesterday we had about 30cm of fresh pow and it was like -9 and feels like mid winter conditions. I am loving it sooo much!


Way to rub it in!!!  

I envy you! Have fun....


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

how to make online enemies:



BurtonBoarder said:


> My season isn't even close to be over. Yesterday we had about 30cm of fresh pow and it was like -9 and feels like mid winter conditions. I am loving it sooo much!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

BurtonBoarder said:


> My season isn't even close to be over. Yesterday we had about 30cm of fresh pow and it was like -9 and feels like mid winter conditions. I am loving it sooo much!


Enjoy it. hey how long does the season in whistler usually run?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I've become a bit snobby with when I do and do not go out and play in the snow. I need good hills and good pow, something that is very limited in the Philadelphia Region. I got in about 16 days, thus far. I have one more weekend scheduled for Sugarloaf, ME. When I am done with that, I am with T.J. and others......it becomes Mountain Bike Season. With those 20 day, I had an absolute BLAST.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

This has got me thinking about biking a little too early. I might just need to make a trip south so I can get in some days before the season starts here in late may/ early june. Stupid feet of powder getting in the way.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> (I`m glad England has strict gun control laws....else Paolo would be gunning for me about now...)


hey we still have truncheons!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Damn barbarians!.....
> 
> Oh what the hell, you can only kill me once, so here goes:


BOSTON:

Today: A shower or two possible this morning with partly cloudy skies late. *High 53F*. Winds WSW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

Tonight: Generally clear. Low 32F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph.

Tomorrow: Partly cloudy in the morning. Increasing clouds with periods of *showers* later in the day.* High 52F*. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Tomorrow night: Overcast with *rain* showers at times. Low around 35F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Friday: *Rain* showers. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the low 30s.


My local mountain usually gets close to the same conditions as Boston, just a bit cooler. Things look good for...baseball.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes but drive 3.5 hrs north and Jay is going to have some fluff this weekend.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Yes but drive 3.5 hrs north and Jay is going to have some fluff this weekend.


Yeah, but $. My Go-Way-Up-North budge for this year is done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Enjoy it. hey how long does the season in whistler usually run?


Well it usually lasts until mid June then in the summer the T-bars are open up on the glacier for boarding and skiing


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

You guys are all lucky. For the last 5 years, I've only been able to board 3 days/year. I moved south and only get to board when I go to northern Michigan for x-mas vacation. (Hopefully I'll be moving back next year though).


----------

